# Re-importation of goods



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When I was here in 2014 I bought some SCUBA equipment from Amazon and had it shipped over and paid the duty at the time. This gear is now at home as I did not have luggage capacity to bring it. I had planned on shipping it over in a BB box but the tax-free exemption no longer exists for these except between family members.

Does anyone know if I can reimport this stuff tax-free or not? If so how can I go about it? The SRRV duty-free process is quite long and difficult and the PRA people thought it only applied to container loads not BB boxes.

Anyone know the current importation tax on SCUBA equipment? I can replace this gear and give the stuff in Canada to my son. In 2014 it was around one third.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> When I was here in 2014 I bought some SCUBA equipment from Amazon and had it shipped over and paid the duty at the time. This gear is now at home as I did not have luggage capacity to bring it. I had planned on shipping it over in a BB box but the tax-free exemption no longer exists for these except between family members.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can reimport this stuff tax-free or not? If so how can I go about it? The SRRV duty-free process is quite long and difficult and the PRA people thought it only applied to container loads not BB boxes.
> 
> Anyone know the current importation tax on SCUBA equipment? I can replace this gear and give the stuff in Canada to my son. In 2014 it was around one third.


1. The BB box changes have been suspended for now but I don't understand if that means non-Filipinos can ship them, like before. I think it does.
2. Do you have the receipt from paying the tax the first time?
3. Does the equipment look used?

I think I read on another forum that LBC is accepting from non-Filipinos and everything is the same as before with them.

Links:
Notice to the Public

Customs loosens guidelines on tax-free balikbayan boxes | News | GMA News Online


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I shipped boxes not 2 months ago to my wife in Cavite before I moved here personally (finally and forever! lol). They arrived intact and with no additional fees and/or taxes. Same last name but I am a US citizen whereas she is a dual. For what that is worth.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I can always have it sent to a local.

I think I will just have it sent. I could most likely find a Philippine citizen in Canada to send it but would not be related to the recipient. ( My hometown is about 5% Philippino, some malls look like an SM mall lol)


----------

